
Show HN: VSCode extension to identify tech debt and pay it back - euirqe
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Stepsize.tech-debt-tracker
======
davesuperman
I like the approach. I’m curious—how do you define debt tech?

~~~
euirqe
Thanks! We’ve reworked the classic ‘every line of code is a liability’ to
reflect the fact that prioritization is key when dealing with tech debt. Check
out this post where we explain it: [https://blog.stepsize.com/broader-
definition-of-technical-de...](https://blog.stepsize.com/broader-definition-
of-technical-debt/). What do you think?'

